# Mike Tucker



## Pebble101 (18 August 2016)

I sat down to watch the dressage to music all the way through on catch up.  The first test had some lyrics in it and they were saying how clever they were, apparently it started off with 'I am Legolas' and Ian Stark had to point this out as Mike Tucker talked all the way through.  What is the point of telling us how clever the lyrics are when we can't hear them?

I suggested that commentators should not be talking through a test and the Mike Tucker in particular should be put out to grass.


----------



## Pen (18 August 2016)

Oh I so agree.  I've been bellowing at the TV throughout all the equestrian events in a pointless effort to get him to SHUT UP.  I know he is excellent at continuity and filling in any gaps etc and he is probably unmatched in commentating experience and background knowledge BUT he just doesn't know when to put a sock in it.  Ian Stark, Peter Storr and Andy Austin give me the expert information I want and don't blether unnecessarily.  Mike is good at his job but seems to have a blind spot where shutting up is concerned.


----------



## spacefaer (18 August 2016)

I would refer you to all the other "we hate Mike Tucker's commentary" threads on here....... drives me nuts


----------



## Cortez (18 August 2016)

He's pretty gormless, but fulfills the first rule of media "no dead air" (i.e. the oposite of silence is golden). I think he's also supposed to ask/answer the stupid questions that a non horsey viewer might have. He fails on every level.


----------



## claracanter (18 August 2016)

He drives me nuts and has for years. He refers to everyone as ' the great..whoever they are' and they are always riding ' the great..whatever it's name is.' Also , why is Ian Stark doing some of the pure dressage commentary, it's so much better when they have the dressage specialist on. Please get Harry Meade to commentate on the cross country , he is fantastic and you learn so much listening to him.


----------



## Annagain (18 August 2016)

I really like Tina Cooke commentating as well, her knowledge of the modern sport shines through. Can see a future in TV for her when she hangs up her boots.


----------



## WandaMare (18 August 2016)

Why not submit some constructive feedback to the BBC that can be considered by them, him, whoever rather than posting something on here? I can understand sharing positive experiences with others, but I really don't understand the point of bad mouthing someone so publicly, sorry.


----------



## Pebble101 (18 August 2016)

Oops I seem to have omitted the bit in my original post about the fact I emailed the BBC and suggested that as the music is such a big part of the test they tell commentators not to talk during the test (sadly too late for the Olympics).  It's surely only common sense - there was enough time between tests for commentators to fill in anything if interest.  Some of the inane comments during some tests did nothing to enlighten anybody.


----------



## SpringArising (18 August 2016)

claracanter said:



			He drives me nuts and has for years. He refers to everyone as ' the great..whoever they are' and they are always riding ' the great..whatever it's name is.'.
		
Click to expand...

So funny. Now that you say it it's so true. 

The way he says "PREformance" also drives me nuts!


----------



## {97702} (18 August 2016)

WandaMare said:



			Why not submit some constructive feedback to the BBC that can be considered by them, him, whoever rather than posting something on here? I can understand sharing positive experiences with others, but I really don't understand the point of bad mouthing someone so publicly, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

You don't?   My negative feedback on FB is mainly related to the immeasurable faux pas Mr Tucker thinks to offer about our BE/BD/BS team.....GET YOUR FACTS RIGHT FFS!!! Complete idiot....


----------



## teapot (18 August 2016)

Whilst MT makes gaffs, he's actually very knowledgeable and has first hand experience of to level eventing at least. It's a tough job being sat in one space, with one tv screen. For the Rio xc, they couldn't see the course from where they were, and solely had to rely on what the one tv screen was showing. That's not easy. He is better in situ but I've heard mistakes at various events by various people. If you want commentary that's full of blunders go to Cowdray. Their resident commentator is hilarious, especially after he's had a few. 

As for Harry Meade for commentary. He may be good but does nothing for changing the image of the sport. He's exactly who you don't want in some ways.

I think in terms of Olympic coverage it's worth remembering it's got to be accessible to everyone. This is one of the last that the BBC has rights to, be grateful we can watch as much of it as we can!


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 August 2016)

Pebble101 said:



			Oops I seem to have omitted the bit in my original post about the fact I emailed the BBC and suggested that as the music is such a big part of the test they tell commentators not to talk during the test (sadly too late for the Olympics).  It's surely only common sense - there was enough time between tests for commentators to fill in anything if interest.  Some of the inane comments during some tests did nothing to enlighten anybody.
		
Click to expand...

i emailed the bbc when mt had ruined the dressage to music for me . quite a few people also emailed and the next time the dressage was on the red button we had an option to either have commentary or not.  this was great and i emailed the bbc with thanks as they had obviously listened at that time. as i could only watch rio  online i had to listen to him but  he wasnt as bad as previously .dont know if the no commentary option was available on red button for rio..


----------



## Elbie (19 August 2016)

I was hoping this time we'd have the option on red button to turn the commentary off. What annoys me is that they rarely say anything useful. For example half way through Charlotte's test mike saying that it was a new floor plan. Couldn't he have said that at the start? Or at the end?


----------



## Red-1 (19 August 2016)

It is the PREformance that gets to me too!

They are Preforming well..... 

......makes me think of people working in a meat factory  making pre-formed ham.


----------



## sasquatch (19 August 2016)

I used to not mind him as much, I don't mind him for XC but if he's meant to be there to ask stupid questions etc. for non-horsey people he's appalling in SJ and dressage.

I am a horsey person, I don't care about the breeding of the horses especially when half the time it seems to have absolutely nothing to do with what is happening in the round - unless it's something relevant or interesting about the horses in the teams or individuals (e.g in 2012 when the Swedish horse La Fair was in the same team as one of her foals, Wega) then I don't see why it's something that needs to be gone on and on about.

I wish they wouldn't speak over the freestyle and the music. By all means, speak inbetween the tests, but that's it. It gets confusing when one rider is performing their test and the commentators are talking about another rider and how they did. 

Showjumping I wish they would focus more on the technical aspects, it can be very exciting to watch sometimes when the arena goes silent, and the commentators don't talk over it as well. And for the commentators to say more than 'class act', 'capable horse', 'big stallion', 'champion jockey', 'talented lady rider' etc. I'd love to have someone who could explain the more technical side even if it was in simple terms, or even why riders were having refusals, why one fence was trickier/causing more problems etc. I thought Tim Stockdale was always very good when it came to explaining courses. 

For XC I think MT works as long as he has other commentators who can shut him up occasionally or will explain some things in more detail. I did like listening to Harry Meade (he has a lovely voice), but MT can bring the right level of excitement to XC. I thought Boyd Martin also was really good when he was doing a bit of commentating at Badminton(?) this year(?). XC for some reason isn't like dressage or even SJ where sometimes it can be a bit monotonous, especially when they're riding the same dressage test in the Grand Prix or doing the qualifier rounds where 80 horses are jumping the same course (jump-offs, freestyle/kurs and things like puissance can be a bit more exciting imo)

I wouldn't want someone like some of the screamy shouty American commentators though, so I guess we shall just have to put up with MT. His laugh/chuckle thing has been really annoying me though. As has some of the phrases he uses over and over again. I swear, for the team final there was one moment I was convinced I was rewatching the qualifier by mistake as MT seemed to be saying the exact same thing as they day before about the breeding of the horse that was jumping


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (20 August 2016)

Mike Tucker is the Murray Walker of the equine commentary world. He may be knowledgeable but he doesn't know when to shut up! He has, in my view, spoiled fasr more performances than he has enhanced. TUCKER SHUT UP!


----------



## planete (20 August 2016)

I just watched without the sound as the music was mostly inaudible in the freestyle anyway.  And yes, I am another one who cannot understand what would be wrong with silence prevailing unless something truly knowledgeable was coming out of a commentator' s mouth.  I do not dislike MT, I just think he has been given the wrong brief by his bosses and is doing his best to comply but it is maddening.


----------



## hairycob (20 August 2016)

OH is non horsey and I always have to explain what MT is talking about to him. If we want more equestrianism on tv we need commentators who can talk to non riders as well. MT doesn't do that.


----------



## Snuffles (20 August 2016)

I used to love listening to Stephen Hadley years ago commentating on show jumping. Is he still around ?


----------



## claracanter (20 August 2016)

Snuffles said:



			I used to love listening to Stephen Hadley years ago commentating on show jumping. Is he still around ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know but I agree with you. MT just makes blunders and Andy Austin just seems to say' this is a big jumping horse' about everything that comes into the ring


----------



## Hexx (20 August 2016)

Leave him alone!  Mike Tucker is a legend and I like his commentaries, even when he gets it wrong.


----------



## bongo-girl (20 August 2016)

claracanter said:



			... Andy Austin just seems to say' this is a big jumping horse' about everything that comes into the ring
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but who is it BY??  Oh I know - I'll ask Tucker


----------



## Lexi_ (20 August 2016)

I was in the car yesterday during the medal jumpoff and I must say that Jonathan Agnew and Tina Cook REALLY impressed me. Descriptive, insightful, factual...all the things that Tucker isn't!


----------



## Bustermartin (20 August 2016)

Hexx said:



			Leave him alone!  Mike Tucker is a legend and I like his commentaries, even when he gets it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

This /\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## teapot (20 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I was in the car yesterday during the medal jumpoff and I must say that Jonathan Agnew and Tina Cook REALLY impressed me. Descriptive, insightful, factual...all the things that Tucker isn't!
		
Click to expand...

I tweeted Aggers to say thank you because he's been fantastic for sports he doesn't know as well as Tucker!


----------



## case895 (20 August 2016)

I wish all sport on TV had a "mute the commentary but keep the venue sounds" button. Cycling on Eurosport used to have this terrible old duffer prattle on about what he are for dinner the previous night, his expense claims being delayed, etc.


----------



## Annagain (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			I tweeted Aggers to say thank you because he's been fantastic for sports he doesn't know as well as Tucker!
		
Click to expand...

I think (from what he was saying during commentary) his wife must be a horse rider who is into dressage so his basic-ish knowledge, coupled with being a great sports broadcaster, makes him very good at explaining it to those who don't understand while still knowing enough for the connoisseur.


----------



## scats (22 August 2016)

He does make a lot of mistakes, which drives me mad, but I can't be the only one who would really miss his voice if he didn't do it??  He's part of the furniture of equestrian events, I hear his voice and feel happy coz I know that there's something horsey on that I want to watch.  It wouldn't be Christmas in our house if Mike Tucker wasn't commentating Olympia.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (22 August 2016)

I think he's funny.  I find his gaffes funny, I dont mind him commentating over the music you can still hear it.  His worst one this year though was "and the next man in for France - is their leading lady rider, Penelope Leprevost"....


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (22 August 2016)

I know Mike has a few characteristics that can grate after a while, but he is extremely knowledgeable, a safe pair of hands, and if you think the commentary he does is easy, try doing it yourself with the sound turned down. In my opinion, he and Ian Stark did a super job for the olympic eventing. Putting them in charge of the dressage commentary was probably more about budget than expertise (although I believe Mike is married to Angela Tucker the dressage trainer and judge). I did quite enjoy the dressage I saw, though, because Mike and Ian kept quiet during a lot of the tests and that worked for me.


----------



## Lizzie66 (24 August 2016)

Hexx said:



			Leave him alone!  Mike Tucker is a legend and I like his commentaries, even when he gets it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

This !!

Also some of you may not be interested in a horses breeding but there are probably quite a few out there who are.


----------



## chestnut cob (25 August 2016)

Hexx said:



			Leave him alone!  Mike Tucker is a legend and I like his commentaries, even when he gets it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

This!!!!! I love mike tucker, he's brilliant!! It wouldn't be the same without him. I can hardly bear to watch cycling on TV now because ITV4 no longer have Phil Liggett and Paul Sherwin presenting - its downright boring now with David Millar and the other bloke who is so dull Ive forgotten his name already! Don't wish away MT, you might get someone much worse!


----------



## claracanter (25 August 2016)

chestnut cob said:



			This!!!!! I love mike tucker, he's brilliant!! It wouldn't be the same without him. I can hardly bear to watch cycling on TV now because ITV4 no longer have Phil Liggett and Paul Sherwin presenting - its downright boring now with David Millar and the other bloke who is so dull Ive forgotten his name already! Don't wish away MT, you might get someone much worse!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you about Phil Liggett, I love him, he's brilliant and much missed from the ITV tour coverage!!!

Mike Tucker..I'm not so keen


----------



## Orangehorse (26 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			This !!

Also some of you may not be interested in a horses breeding but there are probably quite a few out there who are.
		
Click to expand...

Agree!  I rather like Mike, I can remember him finishing second at Badminton.  And I was thinking that I wish they told us MORE about the breeding - so it seems you can't please everyone all the time.

Definitely Mike and Ian had been told to tone down the banter.


----------



## Pebble101 (26 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			This !!

Also some of you may not be interested in a horses breeding but there are probably quite a few out there who are.
		
Click to expand...

I want to hear the music when a DTM not the breeding, or where they qualified, or what results they have had - and when he says things like 'hold onto your seats, here is .....' when the test has started is not informative.  He needs to know when to shut up.


----------



## minesadouble (26 August 2016)

I also remember Mike Tucker and his homebred General Bugle being second at Badminton and am another with a soft spot for him.
I'm also interested to hear a horse's breeding and think that the breeders of top class horses deserve more recognition than they get so its a big bonus for them if a TV commentator gives them a plug.


----------



## Lizzie66 (26 August 2016)

Pebble101 said:



			I want to hear the music when a DTM not the breeding, or where they qualified, or what results they have had - and when he says things like 'hold onto your seats, here is .....' when the test has started is not informative.  He needs to know when to shut up.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes the generic commentaries are recorded ahead of time and are then played over the top of the visuals so some of this may not be totally within Mikes control and even where he is commenting on the live performance he may well be following "orders" so irrespective of who does the commentary you may well get the same result.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (29 August 2016)

Some of the people they've had in to commentate on dressage are so boring, I'd rather have MT and his gaffes. For people who are very knowledgeable about dressage, they can see for themselves and for those who aren't - do they really nee a load of technical detail? I'm not interested in how the gears work when I watch cycling!
Steven Hadley seemed to be commentating when I watched the SJ on RTE so I don't know where that was coming from.
Anyone but Geoff Billington - ghastly!


----------



## bongo-girl (30 August 2016)

Really interesting reading the bits people like/dislike.  I think the crux of it lies with WHO the commentary is being directed at.  Do we want commentary that is speaking to those already in the know (valid) or are we looking for it to draw more people into and understanding the sport.


----------



## crabbymare (30 August 2016)

he does annoy me with some of the things he comes out with but if he could only understand that it is not radio so he does not need to talk all the time it would be a great hepl. and when the kur is on all he needs to do is lower his voice and speak quietly if he needs to say something. personally I like the to hear the breeding of the horses and find it more interesting than a lot of the other stuff that is said but I appreciate there will be people with no interest in that.


----------



## 3OldPonies (12 October 2016)

Sorry guys, I'm another one who thinks MT should be put out to grass. As someone else said he is the Murray Walker of the horse world, and while some of us who are in the know might like to know the breeding of the horses they are watching for the non-horsey viewer it is of no consequence, and that goes for horsey viewers too if like me you're not seriously into competitions so don't know the horses sires or dams anyway.  Don't get me started on that 'the great' business or the 'ers' either, every single horse or rider seems to be described as 'the great' at some point, regardless of who they are or what they've done in their careers.  If not 'the great' then it's an 'er' - arrgghhhh.  I've been unlucky enough to hear him commentate on cattle too (only the once mind you) and all the cattle were 'the great' as well!!!!!  As for mistakes - even my non-horsey OH can spot some of them now because they are such whoppers.

Anyway, I rest my case - get rid of MT and bring on Tina Cooke, Ian Stark etc - so much better to listen to for horsey and non-horsey folk.


----------

